# "mysterious" colour



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi

I have made a backcross (or how do you call that in english?) with a Platinum female and a Himalayan male (he is the son of the platinum lady).
I expected black, platinum and himalayan.

The 9 babys are 9 days old, and a few of them show a colour I do not recognize (or not yet). It seems brown (but agouti couldn't be, because both parents are aa).

What could it be?


Gruess


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, pics would be most helpful


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't posess a Digicam. But I know somebody who could lend me one.
But that means I can't post pics before sunday or monday.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's ok. It gives the color more time to develope.


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

The babies are now 2 weeks old and just opened their eyes  

The brown ones are agoutis. This surprised me a lot because it was said that himalayans are aabb and so on. Therefore I did further research on that and found that there are actual black based and agouti based himalayans.

However, to my joy, there is a mink among them. So, my platinum is carrying mink. Nice, nice...  

I have some troubles attaching a pic... I will try to upload it in my album.


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

I managed finally to upload the pics

Here is a pic of the babies. There is also another one in my album.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

AAAAAWWW!!!!!!! There soooo cute!!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Inesita said:


> Aw, they're so cute!


Copy rat! 8) 

But anyway keep posting pics.

They're soooo cute!!! *Squee*!!!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

where are you located ashadeen? are all of the babies resevered already?


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey twitch

I'm going to keep the platinum (he's in everything his mother, except in sexe - he's my jackpot :wink: ), and the mink and the buff one (all Dumbos).

The others are agoutis, and therefore not really reserved. But one is really cute, she's also a Dumbo and just adorable. Why? Do you want one?

But the Problem is I'm living in Switzerland  
Where do you live?


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey twitch

I'm going to keep the platinum (he's in everything his mother, except in sexe - he's my jackpot :wink: ), and the mink and the buff one (all Dumbos).

The others are agoutis, and therefore not really reserved. But one is really cute, she's also a Dumbo and just adorable. Why? Do you want one?

But the Problem is I'm living in Switzerland  
Where do you live?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah, that would be an issue... i live in canada. i don't think i could take any right now anyway, it was mostly a flare up of GGMR caused by the absolutely adorbale picture


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know what you mean!


----------



## Ashadeen (Mar 1, 2007)

Today they are 3 weeks old and in the "popcorn-age"(how I call that), because they're rather bouncing and bounding around the cage than running or walking.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my! What cutie pies!!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww!!! oh i want to steal them all!!! (can't let my current little ones see this, they will think i am cheating on them lol).


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are some beautiful kittens ^o^ I love the platinum one's face XD


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

AAAWW!!!!!! 

I wish I could find some like that in my area!

They'er soooooo CUTE!!!!!!!! 

*Squeeee*!!!


----------



## Rat_Fink (Apr 2, 2007)

Aw they're so cute, they almost look like little mice


----------

